# Tổng đại lý máy lạnh chuyên phân phối và lắp máy lạnh âm trần Daikin  cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất Long An



## Thuanhailongvan (8/12/20)

*Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần Daikin lắp cho công ty sản xuất giá cực rẻ.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là một sản phẩm của dòng SkyAir – dòng máy lạnh thương mại chuyên lắp đặt cho những không gian từ nhỏ đến vừa như phòng khách, quán ăn, quán trà sữa, phòng gym, yoga, nhà hàng tiệc cưới hay showroom,…

=> Nhưng chưa dừng lại ở đó, siêu phẩm này lại tiếp tục khiến chủ đầu tư phải xuýt xoa bởi độ “hợp cạ” quá đỉnh với công ty sản xuất, nơi mà dường như chỉ có những dòng máy Packaged mới đảm nhận được…

Thế lý do là gì mà _máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_ lại chiếm được sự ưu tiên từ chủ đầu tư như thế? Bên cạnh đó, hẳn là bạn cũng đang sốt sắng đi tìm một *đại lý máy lạnh âm trần Daikin lắp cho công ty sản xuất giá cực rẻ* nhỉ? Vậy thì hãy theo dõi ngay bài viết này để có thêm thông tin cho mình nhé!
Xem thêm:   *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette*








*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC CHỦ ĐẦU TƯ ƯU ÁI CHO VỊ TRÍ MÁY LẠNH CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT?*



*Công ty sản xuất có những đặc trưng gì?*



Công ty sản xuất là một khu đất rộng lớn, và thường chỉ xây hoàn thành về phần thô, rộng lớn đến mấy trăm hecta.
Thường sẽ được chia làm 2 khu: văn phòng và sản xuất.
Chứa nhiều máy móc, nhân công, thời gian hoạt động cao lên đến 12 tiếng/ngày.
Hơi nóng tỏa ra từ máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất, hơi người đi lại và vận động cộng với sức nóng khắc nghiệt của thời tiết bên ngoài tạo cho không gian nơi đây chẳng khác gì là một “lò nung”.








*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT NÊN LẮP LOẠI NÀO? CÓ GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*


Với những đặc điểm của công ty sản xuất đã được kể ra ở phần trên, thì Hải Long Vân khuyên bạn nên sử dụng dòng _máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_ Tiêu chuẩn (Non Inverter) để lắp đặt cho không gian của mình. Vừa tiết kiệm được chi phí ban đầu, tránh xảy ra những sự thất thoát hơi lạnh làm giảm tuổi thọ máy hay hóa đơn tiền điện tăng vụt không đáng có.



Ở Hải Long Vân, chúng tôi chuyên phân phối 2 dòng máy lạnh âm trần Tiêu chuẩn model FCNQ và FCRN với chất lượng đảm bảo mà giá cả lại rẻ phải chăng:




*Máy lạnh âm trần model FCNQ:*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Bảng giá tham khảo:

*Máy lạnh âm trần model FCRN:*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Bảng giá tham khảo:
*ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN LẮP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT GIÁ CỰC RẺ LÀ ĐÂU?*

Với 2 bảng giá mà chúng tôi đã đưa ra cho bạn, có lẽ là quá đủ để các bạn nhận ra rằng Hải Long Vân chính là *đại lý máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* lắp cho công ty sản xuất giá cực rẻ rồi đúng không? Và sự tự tin đó không chỉ nằm ở giá cả, mà là nhờ vào sự chuyên nghiệp của nhiều năm rèn luyện:

Đầu tiên, nói về giá vì sao lại rẻ, đó là vì Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin. Chính vì vậy, giá máy bán lẻ ra của Hải Long Vân luôn nằm ở mức rẻ nhất.
Thứ hai, sự cam kết về chất lượng sản phẩm, các sản phẩm được chúng tôi phân phối đều trực tiếp từ trụ sở chính của thương hiệu tại Việt Nam, cam kết là hàng chính hãng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.
Thứ ba, đội ngũ nhân viên được rèn luyện nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm, tay nghề lắp đặt cao, hầu hết đều hợp tác với các chủ nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất trên địa bàn miền Nam…
Cuối cùng, vật tự sử dụng bảo đảm cho công trình hoạt động thuận lợi, ống đồng Thái Lan, ống nước Bình Minh, dây điện Cadivi, ti keo, ke đỡ,… cam kết mang lại một thống *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho công ty sản xuất* hoàn hảo nhất có thể.
















*LỜI KẾT.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* quả thật không hổ danh là siêu phẩm của ngành điện lạnh, khi mà mọi không gian, mọi kích cỡ, mọi tình huống nó lại đều có thể cân bằng một cách hòa hợp như thế. Lựa chọn sản phẩm này, tôi thiết nghĩ, bạn sẽ không bao giờ hối hận vì quyết định này đâu.

Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để chúng tôi có thể kịp thời đưa ra lời khuyên cũng như những khuyến mãi siêu cấp đỉnh cho bạn nhé!

Ngoài siêu phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin này ra, Hải Long Vân còn chuyên phân phối những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi các hãng với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam nữa đấy. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn cần nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:    Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần Daikin lắp cho công ty sản xuất giá cực rẻ


----------

